# Predict what would happen if...



## homura (Nov 8, 2013)

Try and predict what would happen if a typical, unhealthy (level 9) representation of each enneagram type were locked in one room together for a long while. :crazy:


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

It'd like putting electrons in a proportionally tiny room together and watching them go nuts, each in their special way. Unhealthy people are unhealthy.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

The 8 would be the only one left standing.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

i am not into 9somes.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

meridannight said:


> i am not into 9somes.


But orgies are always fun. Everyone knows this.

As for putting all 9 types at the level 9 stage of unhealthiness, anything can happen. It's hard to say.


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

homura said:


> Try and predict what would happen if a typical, unhealthy (level 9) representation of each enneagram type were locked in one room together for a long while. :crazy:





meridannight said:


> i am not into 9somes.


Let's try it. Everyone, grab your enneagram books and follow the instructions to get yourselves into a crisis right now.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Ananael said:


> But orgies are always fun.


i've grown out of it.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

homura said:


> Try and predict what would happen if a typical, unhealthy (level 9) representation of each enneagram type were locked in one room together for a long while. :crazy:


the 4 would kill herself
everyone else would get killed by the cp6 or the 8


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

The 8 or yeah, the cp 6 would definitely kill someone. But, I could see the 1 rallying the troops afterwards to kill the "evil-doers." :0


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Can't say what would happen to the other eight types, but the Nine would be the last one standing - he'd crawl unnoticed under the couch and remain in a catatonic state while everyone/thing else imploded, then when the dust settled he wouldn't move and eventually die of starvation.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Can this five join ya? Seems as good a vantage point as any.


----------



## jdbullet23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I feel like the 4, 5, and 6 would kill themselves almost instantly, the 3, 7, 8 and possibly the 1 would attack everyone else like wild beasts with know restraint, and the 2 and the 9 would curl up into little balls and howl at the cruelty of the world, just waiting to get kicked or trampled to death...if the 6 is counterphobic they'll probably hang in there a little while just to get their fair share of violence in.

This could happen if you locked the 9 types in a room together regardless of health, unless of course they're at level 1.  Just a matter of time before they all go batty!


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

The 8 would kill everybody before anyone else even got a chance to speak.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

cudibloop said:


> The 8 would be the only one left standing.


I'd argue more along the lines of sp-doms.


----------



## UsernametakenAgain (Nov 7, 2013)

My theory is that the last two left standing would be the 8 and the 5 glaring at each other from opposite corners of the room. Level 9 Type 5's correlate EXTREMELY HIGH with Schizotypal personality disorder, which in stressful situations such as being locked with a bunch of other dangerous individuals will slip down the SPD Spectrum into Paranoid Schizophrenia and Moral Insanity (Lack of Guilt or Emotions). An unhealthy 8 essentially becomes a psychopath (not the Hollywood type, the DSM-V ASPD) and in stressful situations develops Sadistic tendencies, such as being locked in a room with a bunch of other dangerous individuals. I imagine the 5 would break and start uncontrollably lashing out against all of the other types in instinctual fear laughing all the while. The 8 would begin to slaughter everyone in the room with his bare hands and the extremely frightening combination of aspd and sadistic pd. Eventually the 5 or the 8 would take notice of one of each other and begin preparing. The 8 would back up in fear because his or her aggressiveness relies on self-confidence and predictability of the adversary, making the 8 very cautious when you have a Type 5 shitting him or herself screaming about voices that tell he or she to do nefarious things to everything. The 5 would be in a split state where it can't determine the difference between reality and imagination and begin hallucinating and probably even forget about the 8. Overall, I think the 8 would gain confidence and use one of the other bodies as a human shield against the 5 when he goes in for the kill.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Napoleptic said:


> Can't say what would happen to the other eight types, but the Nine would be the last one standing - he'd crawl unnoticed under the couch and remain in a catatonic state while everyone/thing else imploded, then when the dust settled he wouldn't move and eventually die of starvation.


stop being so cute....


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

PS. i wouldn't go in that room anyway. and if i got manipulated into going there i'm sure everyone would be pissed at the person who locked us in. i'd appeal to that and take it out on that jerk who came up with the whole idea.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> I'd argue more along the lines of sp-doms.


so would I


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

what if they're all sp doms


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

liminalthought said:


> Let's try it. Everyone, grab your enneagram books and follow the instructions to get yourselves into a crisis right now.


I was slightly joking, but it could work as a simulation.


----------

